# best shrimp tankmates?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wondering what type of fish you guys/gals keep with your shrimp, right now I have just SAE's in there .... was thinking of putting guppy's in there, but will they eat the RCS babies when they breed?

also tetras are out of course, they are supposidly avid RCS baby eaters....... same with rummynose


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Guppies will go after the adults as well as the shrimplets. The best thing to keep with shrimp other then shrimp are corydoras or algae eating pleco's.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Guppies will go after the adults as well as the shrimplets. The best thing to keep with shrimp other then shrimp are corydoras or algae eating pleco's.


would you say SAE's are a bad tankmate? or decent? i've yet to see them attack shrimplets, but i mean i don't watch 24/7


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

I added one SAE to my cherry shrimp tank a month ago. I had to move it to another tank because it was attacking the shrimps everyday. Have you tried Otto?



hojimoe said:


> would you say SAE's are a bad tankmate? or decent? i've yet to see them attack shrimplets, but i mean i don't watch 24/7


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

otto's i find don't eat much of anything in my tank, atleast not noticable..the sae's however are always doing touch ups on my plant leaves.... never seen them go after any shrimp though


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're going to breed them, especially to sell I would second the recommendation to keep them alone in there own tank.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Shattered said:


> If you're going to breed them, especially to sell I would second the recommendation to keep them alone in there own tank.


Give the man a prize!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Give the man a prize!


Ohhhh,what do I get? Some nice shrimp?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i know it's awful, and off topic, but these shrimp threads always make me hungry.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Ohhhh,what do I get? Some nice shrimp?


 Not to steal the thread but Matt did you get my pm. Pat


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with Kat I keep mine in a shrimp only tank.Pat


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

right now they are almost alone, shrimp, snails, and 3 sae's... it's a 40g tank... i need more tanks again lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> right now they are almost alone, shrimp, snails, and 3 sae's... it's a 40g tank... i need more tanks again lol


The snails are fine, its the SAE's I'm not sure I'd trust. Each fish is different, keep an eye on them and see how it goes.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> The snails are fine, its the SAE's I'm not sure I'd trust. Each fish is different, keep an eye on them and see how it goes.


I haven't seen them attacking any shrimp whatsoever...however I can't watch 24/7 like I said, have not spotted more than one dead per week...but that could be old shrimp/time for water change... I think I will move the sae's if i can catch them with a trap tomorrow night....then see what happens... will most likely rescape a bit carefully..and rescape my 10g too... maybe move some plants around...propagate and such...

just found a coffee crisp singles wrapper.. oo my dad must be on a diet LOL


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I was just thinking about this last night, and wouldnt like Hatchet Fish go well? There mouths are TINY, upturned and they stay at the top of the tank, where as the shrimp tend to stay lower down. Is this genius or what? So long as the flow from the filter is good enough for the Hatchets and not to much as to disturb the shrimp.


----------

